# Return of the Squats!!!



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

The dwarven aquvilant of 40k was called the Squats, and were amoungst the most formidable armies until they were removed as being overpowered. Now, the time is right for their return in both model and novel. Let meknow what you think.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep, its official, GW has announced that SQUATS WILL BE RETURNING WITH A CODEX!!!!!!

At this stage, the release date will be the 14th of October.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I'd heard it was the end of October but glad I got the right month at least. Apparently the old trikes they had will be redesigned so that they've got elements of the usual Imperial style in them but of an obviously higher tech base.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow.. didn't realise is was April Fools day...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i'd love to see the squats return, alas, i don't see it happening. 

where did you hear this "news"? a reputable source?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Considering the only Squat news was an unofficial, fan made codex where they'd updated Squts for 5th edition... I seriously doubt we'll see their return. If they really were returning, there would have been rumours waaaayyyyy before now.

Edit: Not to mention the twin facts that Squats sold even less then Necrons and Dark Eldar, and in all official fluff and books thy were eaten by the Tyranids... 

The only thing tht was 'solid' for a return of them, was the White Dwarf subcription model being of the White Dwarf as a Squat.. with the space helmet etc. And that was quickly pointed out as 'just a bit of fun' by GW.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Squats weren't removed from the product line because they were too powerful. They were removed because they didn't sell...get ready for it...'squat'.

In a fantasy setting, dwarves are a fine addition, but to a grim gothic space adventure, with unknown horrors traveling throughout the stars, and an insanely zealous religious cult controlling the fate of humanity...space dwarves just don't fit. In fact, they're absolutely ridiculous. 

I haven't heard anything about a return, and they'd have to be insane to do so. If you really want Squats, just use dwarven/squat models and the Imperial Guard codex.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe it all I tell ya! Squats will be back Homeworlds will rise once more! 14th October and the Squats will retur......

......scuse me theres a burning bag outside my front door I must stamp on repeatedly.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

*sigh* I'll go reset the squat discussion counter....


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Please chaos gods almighty, do not let this be! I hope this is just a sick unpleasant joke!  lol nah not really. im not bothered by the whole "Squat" Thing. They just really dont appeal to me.


----------



## ABADDON 2319 (Apr 22, 2008)

please tell me if this is a joke please why the hell would they do that thus must be a joke and if it isnt then PROVE IT! i swear the grey knighs will come out near that date


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its a joke, its not happening.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah it's a joke, and after hearing it for over 10 years (maybe more?) it's getting pretty dull! Hell, I find the black and white space marine joke less tedious than seeing a 'bring back squats!' thread.

It's gotta be said, Space Dwarves really doesn't suit 40k at all


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

This isn't a joke, GW has been talking about releasing a new race. Squats would be just uninventive enough to work. They could hash up some old codex and go from there... wait... not that's just me being mad at GW for upping their costs...

woog out!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

this really has popped up a million times, well a good indication on the return of squats would be the white dwarf subscriber model, i mean if that is not a squat in progress, tell me what is :biggrin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

mcmuffin said:


> this really has popped up a million times, well a good indication on the return of squats would be the white dwarf subscriber model, i mean if that is not a squat in progress, tell me what is :biggrin:


Would you buy an army of them? :laugh:


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Oi. Even in Epic, the Squats were passed over for ANYTHING more flashy...at least until you actually played the Orcs. Hell, you had to bring multiple Collossus and hope your opponent read the fluff and didn't equip his damn titan with multiple warp missles and erase half your army in one salvo...but that's another story. My store was practically giving squat pieces away as door gifts.

After my experience in Epic, all I want to know is why can't Squats show up with thier Rattling and Ogryn bretheren? I wouldn't ask for an entire codex...I'm not greedy. Besides, who wouldn't like to see an Imperial centerpiece with stronger morale than the Astartes?

"What do you mean they've killed Fred, Sam, George, Michael, Adam, the hearthguard, both Living Ancestors, the Warlord and wiped out the guildforce? Throne, man! Show some gumption, at least the odds are getting even. Here, have a cigar."


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

i've actually seen an army of squats back in the day and they were pretty funny. The guy had them as a joke but it just popped in my head. I'd just laugh and pack up my stuff if someone started setting up space dwarves across from me. That's worse then space wolves.
woog out!


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

not that i have any inside knowledge to the inner workings of 40K, but the only thing i could think GW would seriously bring back Squats in would be in a new Tau codex (not that there's any proof that even C:T is coming out, this is all just FLGS discussion) as the Demi-Urge, and allied race to the Tau Empire kinda of like the Kroot are allied to the Tau.

that's about the only way it would make sense to me, and it would be proof (to me, at least) that GW got it's sense of humor bike.

i might pick up a Tau army just for that.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I just dont see why Squats cant be brought back as a very small handful of elit warriors the IG can call up to add UMPH in firepower and Armore Saves to sit on Objectives.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd do a squat army, just for shits and giggles, even though it never would happen since humour is NOT allowed in 40k, and if my opponent wanted to pack up just for me having squats well thats fine with me, easiest victory ever over cowards


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd probably buy the models too if they ever redid Squats... its never gonna happen, but it'd be hilarious to see Squat armies stomping everything in their exo-armours.


----------



## Zogstrukka (6 mo ago)

I command you to rise from your graves. After 12 years, your predictions have been proven true, so just like the Squats, I'm resurrecting this post.


----------

